# NEW VCUBE



## LeePoonKit (Mar 8, 2011)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ5MTAwOTgw.html


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't understand him. It's a 7x7x7..what's different?


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 8, 2011)

CHANGE RIVIT INTO SCREW


----------



## Owen (Mar 8, 2011)

WOW THAT'S FANTASTIC


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 8, 2011)

LeePoonKit said:


> CHANGE RIVIT INTO SCREW


 
I THOUGHT YJ ALREADY DID THAT


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 8, 2011)

YJ'S MATeRIAL IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR SPEEDSOLVING~~~


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2011)

PLEASE STOP MAKING SO MANY THREADS

OR AT LEAST EXPLAIN YOUR VIDEOS IF YOU DO


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

YA PERHAPS A TEXT VERSION WOULD BE NICE, DUE TO LANGUAGE BARRIERS. THANK YOU.


----------



## theace (Mar 8, 2011)

QUIT YELLING! ALL OF YOU!


----------



## r_517 (Mar 8, 2011)

说实在的 录像里还是说中文，下面加个字幕或者英文解释，比现在这样一半英文一半粤语好多了。另外英语部分我实在是没听懂多少。最后，请不要滥用大写，极其不礼貌。

tbh i'd prefer the video with your native language with some English subtitle explanations, which will be much better than your half-English-half-Cantonese version. Otoh, I didn't understand most of your English parts. Finally please DO NOT use ALL CAPS which is extremely rude to others


----------



## Kian (Mar 8, 2011)

LOUD NOISES!


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 8, 2011)

Kian said:


> LOUD NOISES!


 
Brick, do you really love the lamp, or are you just saying that?

I...I...I love lamp.


----------



## z cuber (Mar 8, 2011)

i didn't know that that v cubes did the whole rivit thing. i do know that thew now have a 2x2.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 8, 2011)

LeePoonKit said:


> YJ'S MATeRIAL IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR SPEEDSOLVING~~~


 
It is for me.


----------



## pcuber (Mar 8, 2011)

Time for a new 7x7.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2011)

YAY WE'RE ALLOWED TO USE ALL CAPS NOW?? AWESOME!!!



Always wanted to try this


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 9, 2011)

r_517 said:


> 说实在的 录像里还是说中文，下面加个字幕或者英文解释，比现在这样一半英文一半粤语好多了。另外英语部分我实在是没听懂多少。最后，请不要滥用大写，极其不礼貌。
> 
> tbh i'd prefer the video with your native language with some English subtitle explanations, which will be much better than your half-English-half-Cantonese version. Otoh, I didn't understand most of your English parts. Finally please DO NOT use ALL CAPS which is extremely rude to others



Okay, i will remember


----------

